# 4 month old puppy behavior



## Ceez201 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello, I made a thread a few days ago about my pups behavior and really didn't get much of a response. I'm very concerned and in need of as many opinions that I cam get. 

She's 4 months old, my first GSD, and from impressive working line parents. The main issue is her behavior with people and dogs. Every person she sees she starts to huff and puff. We are talking about people around 50 feet away just minding their business. When people come much closer she starts to bark, growl, and sometimes back away. She settles down with them (if they let her), but it takes a little while. She does the exact same thing with dogs, but will actually play with the dogs rather quickly given the oppurtunity. Since I have had her (almost two weeks) she has had the same exact behavior with bags, garbage cans, doll, water going into a sewer, and a few other things. Her behavior with myself and wife is perfectly fine. She's like a totally different puppy. 

She hasn't met a lot of people with us (most are scared off) and she's only got to play with two dogs. I spoke to a behaviorist who really scared me. The behaviorist stated that this problem in GSD's is very serious and a lot of times can't be corrected. We got her to be a family companion and home protector. We didn't want a mean aggressive dog. The breeder swears none of this behavior was present when she still had the pup (which she originally wanted to keep). 

We spent a lot of money on this pup, shipping, toys, food, vet, and so on. We honestly don't have the means to spend a lot of money on advanced training at this point. We never anticipated any issues like this and therefore we were blindsided by our situation. Can anyone please give me suggestions or opinions about what I realistically should do?


----------



## DogWalker (Jun 16, 2015)

Given that you are new to this breed, I think working with a trainer is a must. This is a cost you may have overlooked, but is mandatory with your situation. GSDs are a magnificent breed, but they are not for the untrained. Please do some research in your area for trainers familiar with this breed (Schutzhund clubs can be a wealth of information).

Not sure what to respond in regards to the comment by the behaviorist ... it's seems myopic and just plain wrong.

Best of luck!


----------



## Ceez201 (Jul 3, 2015)

Is there a primary cause of this behavior? Assuming the breeder is being honest (I have no reason at all to feel otherwise) what could have triggered her reactions to strangers and dogs? She's very skittish about various things, I don't believe she's being aggressive, but I am not 100% sure. I wanted a stable, confident, and loyal GSD. I'm very scared at this point that I will never have that. 

I was assured of what I was getting, that is why the need to correct serious behaviors was never anticipated.


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

This may or may not be related but I know my boy has some exhibited confidence issues since we brought him home (8 months old). He would do similar things, barking like mad, fur up, hiding, jumpy, etc. We've worked hard to build him up and it's really starting to show but it's a continual work in progress. If your pup is feeling insecure being with new people and in a new environment that might be the cause of the reaction.

However, no one here is there to see the behavior so we can't be certain. I definitely think a trainer will help you to both diagnose the problem and fix it.

Best of luck!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Ceez - I just found this article last night and it has given me much to think about. It is a perspective on temperament in GSD's and it is very detailed.

I wasn't sure my young GSD's behavior was aggression with other dogs. It sure looked like it. But, this trainer described what my dog does to a tee (rapidfire barking, head low, hackles up, tail up. It's not aggression, it's nervousness. 

Anyway, here's the link; Temperament - German Shepherd Guide


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Ceez201 said:


> Hello, I made a thread a few days ago about my pups behavior and really didn't get much of a response. I'm very concerned and in need of as many opinions that I cam get.
> 
> She's 4 months old, my first GSD, and from impressive working line parents. The main issue is her behavior with people and dogs. Every person she sees she starts to huff and puff. We are talking about people around 50 feet away just minding their business. When people come much closer she starts to bark, growl, and sometimes back away. She settles down with them (if they let her), but it takes a little while. She does the exact same thing with dogs, but will actually play with the dogs rather quickly given the oppurtunity. Since I have had her (almost two weeks) she has had the same exact behavior with bags, garbage cans, doll, water going into a sewer, and a few other things. Her behavior with myself and wife is perfectly fine. She's like a totally different puppy.
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised what you can actually create with a dog that's got some drive Ceez. You fall into always trying to stop bad behavior and not training her to behave the way you want, you build frustration and it comes out in ways you're seeing. 

Keep her at just enough distance from things, where she know's they're there, but she can still pay attention to you, and teach her to behave. Sit, down, come. Basic obedience.


----------



## Ceez201 (Jul 3, 2015)

We have been working with her on her sit, come, eye contact, and down. She's doing real well with it. She sits to wait before we leave and come back into my home. She's a great pup with us. However, out of nowhere about a week ago she started her behavior. She was very anxious when left alone, but that has gone away for about a week now. We have been careful about how we handle her due to our inexperience. I'm not sure if the shipping caused all of this? Maybe living in a whole new place? Maybe the breeder isn't being honest? I honestly have no idea what has caused this or triggers this.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Around 4-5mos it isn't unusual for them to start being a little more suspicious and to start acting in different ways then they did before. Don't avoid things, keep a little distance, but be consistent in what you ask her to do and be patient. 

As far as your breeder, it could be as simple as you haven't seen any of this stuff before and to someone who has, it isn't a big deal. It could seem worse to you because you aren't sure what's going on with her. What could be a problem and what really isnt.


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Train, train, train. And train her around these distractions. Sounds like she needs a little more socialization. She seems nervous. I sat by a trash can for 5 or 10 min when my pup was about 3 to 4 months old because he did the same thing. I let him be nervous, but I also encourage him to go up and investigate and praise with lots of treats once I realize he has calmed. And then we sit there some more just so he knows it's nothing to fear. 4 to 6 months is a fear stage for pupa and you really need to train through it. They hit a few fear stages and socialization is key or you may end up with a very large fearful pup. Good luck. I would definitely suggest going to some training classes with her asap.


----------



## Ceez201 (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you for all of the responses, I will start with her observing people and dogs in different situations at a bit of distance when out in public. I will make sure to have treats on me to try to catch her at good moments. I have been letting her sniff objects that get her worked up and she calms very quickly. With people and dogs I will let her just observe right now to see if I can get her relaxing more. 

We just ran into an adult GSD a block over on a walk while the dog was in the yard witht the owner barking at my pup and she wanted nothing to do with the dog. She did no barking, no growling, just wanted to go back the way we came. It was odd because she usually reacts instantly. She literally sped walked almost the whole way home. I'm convinced even more now this isn't aggression in any way at all. I also know a professional trainer will be a must.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

My recommendation is not to spend money on classes but to find someone who really knows GSD working lines. Check with a local IPO/Schutzhund club and get some trainer recommendations. You have invested a lot in her and since you got the working line, you may now need to invest a lot in training. I know from experience, previous dog handling did not preparing me for a working dog and classes were not useful. Finding a good trainer (by number 4 I hit the jackpot) and working one on one was golden. My crazy pup is now an awesome 2 year old SAR dog. But the investment was substantial and totally worth it. 

Where are you located? Maybe someone can give you some recommendations.


----------

